# Simple Seps Grunge look



## scubadog (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a question for someone using Simple seps Design Base to apply a grunge effect. After applying the effect do you separate it using halftone dots or just do a solid sep and then print it? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## scubadog (Jan 5, 2008)

Doesn't anyone use Simple Sep in this manner?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

it depends, if the grunge effect has tones(not 100%) in it then halftones needed. If it just is splotchy but 100% where the color is then keep it solid. A example would help determine which should be used


----------

